# Bergomi:"Origi non è Scamacca...".



## admin (14 Giugno 2022)

Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.

Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


----------



## Shmuk (14 Giugno 2022)

Ci siamo giocati anche lo Zio Beppe. No comment.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".



Dovrebbe essere una critica?


----------



## GP7 (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Ed allora ogni suo gol avrà ancora un sapore più dolce


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Origi va assolutamente verificato, ma non é che Scamacca dia piú certezze.
Tra i due, uno ha segnato in finale di Champions League l’altro in scapoli ammogliati e contro l’Empoli..

In partenza mi prendo Origi.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Fanno parecchio pena.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".



Tra i 2 non si sa chi è il peggiore.
Ma dal momento che uno costa 0€ e l'altro a 40M,il supermegatitanico algoritmo ha deciso che Origi è meglio.


----------



## Zenos (14 Giugno 2022)

Sempre detto 21 gol in 7 stagioni. Ma qui mi dicono che andrà in doppia cifra ..


----------



## Kayl (14 Giugno 2022)

Origi ha vinto una CL segnando gol decisivi, Scamacca cos'ha vinto?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Si comincia ancor prima che arrivi...

Sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## Kayl (14 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sempre detto 21 gol in 7 stagioni. Ma qui mi dicono che andrà in doppia cifra ..


a meno di sfighe assurde, ci arriva in ciabatte in doppia cifra, segnatelo.


----------



## Stex (14 Giugno 2022)

Ma perché non lo comprano gli altri?


----------



## Pit96 (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Beh, normalissimo avere dubbi. Non ha quasi mai giocato (e bisognerebbe verificare anche le condizioni fisiche). Può essere un gran colpo a zero oppure un bel flop. 
Certo è che almeno con lui possiamo concentrarci su altri ruoli per quest'anno


----------



## chicagousait (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Dai non puoi paragonare Origi con Scamacca. Dai ci vuole serietà 
Nella Champions poi vinta dal Liverpool, li ha portati letteralmente lui in finale e alla vittoria. 
Dai su


----------



## sampapot (14 Giugno 2022)

il problema è dato dai 40 milioni di Scamacca...non li vale, quindi giusto Origi e io aggiungerei anche Belotti, se non ha grosse pretese economiche


----------



## Devil man (14 Giugno 2022)

Origi vale 5 scamacca


----------



## davoreb (14 Giugno 2022)

Metti Scamacca nel Liverpool giocherebbe più o meno quanto ha giocato Origi.

Origi è un incognita ma ottimo rapporto rischio/spesa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Giugno 2022)

origano ci faràgodere tantissimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2022)

Sembra il remake dell'arrivo di Mike. Se succede qualcuno ci lascia per spappolamento di fegato


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Giugno 2022)

Tra Origi e scamacca a parità di costo prendo Origi.

se poi uno costa 0 e uno 40 milioni…. A maggior ragione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2022)

Siamo ai minimi storici del calcio italiano e questi ancora stanno a osannare le pernacchie made in Italy per campanilismo.. 
Del resto zizzo è sempre il portiere più forte del mondo in prospettiva.....


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Giugno 2022)

Raga io non ho ancora capito cosa ha fatto Scamacca per avere tutto questo apprezzamento


----------



## ROQ (15 Giugno 2022)

Origi da quando è ritornato al liverpool, nonostante lo scarso minutaggio e l'impiego spesso sulle fasce, ha la media di un gol ogni 4 partite, mentre la media gol per minuti quest'anno è stata 1 ogni 126. Diciamo abbastanza simile a quella di Abraham la stagione prima. Poi Abraham ha sempre fatto il centravanti, Origi quasi sempre l'ala, in squadra con molta più concorrenza. Io sono abbastanza ottimista, mi preoccupo più degli eterni tira e molla dietro, perché la priorità del centravanti è avere giocatori che ti possono servire assist e creare superiorità ad alti livelli, quindi non i buoni Diaz e Saelemaekers


----------



## ROQ (15 Giugno 2022)

Sottolineo una altra cosa. Tutti pensano che sia alto un metro e 85, qui potete guardarlo al confronto coi compagni di cui so tutte le statistiche. da sinistra a destra sono Allison, Fabinho, Gomez, Van Dijk, Origi, Salah. Le altezze dal portiere in poi sono: 191, 188, 188, 193, 185???, 175. possiamo vedere come Origi sia più alto almeno quanto Fabinho e Gomez, che sono sicuramente 188, e poco meno di Allison e Van dijk, che sono 191 e 193, e a Salah da sicuramente più di 10 centimetri. io Credo sia alto 189, come riporta wikipedia tra l'altro, in generale riportano 185, tranne una testata che riportava 187. Fisicamente è molto tosto, nonostante le sue armi principali sono la tecnica, la velocità e l'agilità. Credo si faccia davvero fatica a trovare tante buone qualità tutte assieme


----------



## Mauricio (15 Giugno 2022)

Va bene esprimere un giudizio pre campionato, ma i conti si fanno sempre alla fine. Anche il milanista Bergomi dovrebbe aver imparato qualcosa dall’anno scorso, ma anche oggi quasi nessuno ritiene il Milan una squadra forte, ma un gruppo miracolato come l’Italia all’europeo.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Origi vale 5 scamacca



Origi non mi dispiace e mi sta pure simpatico ma secondo me Scamacca diventerà MOOOLTO forte.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Giugno 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga io non ho ancora capito cosa ha fatto Scamacca per avere tutto questo apprezzamento



È giovane cattivo forte tecnicamente e ha già fatto gavetta all'estero.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Ma Leonardo è ancora al Psg?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Giugno 2022)

Questo pompare i giocatori italiani sta diventando una cosa imbarazzante, visti poi i risultati della nazionale.

Anche e soprattutto per questo motivo poi durante la stagione stanno sempre tutti a giustificarsi parlando di Miracolo Milan...


----------



## Swaitak (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Infatti io non avrei la forza ne la faccia di prendere la penna e firmare Stacacca.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra i 2 non si sa chi è il peggiore.
> Ma dal momento che uno costa 0€ e l'altro a 40M,il supermegatitanico algoritmo ha deciso che Origi è meglio.


non è che ci fosse bisogno del super algoritmo per questa decisione, pure uno zombie lobotomizzato capirebbe che è meglio spendere 0 per un panchinaro del liverpool che spenderne 40 per uno che segna nel sassuolo che ha un sistema di gioco dove giocano tutti all'attacco


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si comincia ancor prima che arrivi...
> 
> Sarà il campo a parlare.


Rinnegano pure il campo, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è che ci fosse bisogno del super algoritmo per questa decisione, pure uno zombie lobotomizzato capirebbe che è meglio spendere 0 per un panchinaro del liverpool che spenderne 40 per uno che segna nel sassuolo che ha un sistema di gioco dove giocano tutti all'attacco



Il problema è che quello preso a 0€ non segna  
Molti paragonano il suo debutto in serie A con quello di makuku e Abraham...mah,ne dubito fortemente ma speriamo vada realmente così.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2022)

Origi andrà verificato, ma perchè Scamacca gode di tutta questa considerazione? Cosa ha fatto? Ok quest'anno ha fatto 16 gol ma sticazzi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Giugno 2022)

Origi costa 5 milioni lordi annui, il nulla cosmico. se va male diventa un’ottima riserva come al Liverpool, se ci va bene un buon attaccante per la serie A. Non vedo il problema visti i costi, mi sembra un’operazione intelligente.


----------



## danjr (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Fatemi capire due cose: quando scamacca ha segnato in finale di Champions e quante partite avrebbe giocato nel Liverpool. Il livepool poi alla fine giocava senza punte


----------



## danjr (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siamo ai minimi storici del calcio italiano e questi ancora stanno a osannare le pernacchie made in Italy per campanilismo..
> Del resto zizzo è sempre il portiere più forte del mondo in prospettiva.....


Poi avesse fatto una stagione come quella di gilardino al Parma capirei, ha fatto 16 gol nella serie a più scarsa di tutti i tempi


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rinnegano pure il campo, non ti preoccupare.


Che poi funziona un po' cosi dai... ormai l'ho capito.

Iniziano a dire che Origi è peggio di Scamacca, per cui di conseguenza a settembre dicono che siamo "da quarto posto, se la giocano con le romane, d'altronde giocano con Origi mica con Scamacca..."

Poi passano le partite e i mesi e Origi fa bene, perchè è forte molto piu di Scamacca, che ne dicano giornalisti e opinionisti palesemente incompetenti...

E allora finiscono a dire che siamo un miracolo, che è un capolavoro di Pioli (in parte anche vero), che siamo primi nonostante siamo peggio di molte, incluse le romane...

Alla base di tutto questo c'è una palese incompetenza secondo me. Io sostengo da tempo che sono ben pochi i giornalisti e opinionisti che le partite le guardano davvero.

Ci siamo passati con Maignan, per me caso clamoroso. Solo adesso, di fronte all'evidenza clamorosa dei fatti, iniziano a fatica e malincuore ad ammettere che sia piu forte di Donnarumma. Per mesi e mesi dicevano che "è promettente, sta riuscendo a non far rimpiangere Donnarumma"... rimpiangere un cavolo, noi che le partite le guardiamo abbiamo capito ben presto che è piu forte mille volte di lui!


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sempre detto 21 gol in 7 stagioni. Ma qui mi dicono che andrà in doppia cifra ..


sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi funziona un po' cosi dai... ormai l'ho capito.
> 
> Iniziano a dire che Origi è peggio di Scamacca, per cui di conseguenza a settembre dicono che siamo "da quarto posto, se la giocano con le romane, d'altronde giocano con Origi mica con Scamacca..."
> 
> ...


anche ieri la gazzetta dà sei a Donnarumma... cinque pere condite da papera finale ma niente. Tutto il resto della squadra 4 , persino Gnonto ha preso meno di lui.


----------



## Dirty Harry (15 Giugno 2022)

Origi ha una media di un goal ogni 5 partite, e di uno ogni 215 minuti (da inizio carriera). Non ha mai segnato più di 8 goal in una campionato. Non trattandosi di un diciottenne, su queste basi non si può pensare che sia la soluzione al problema del centrattacco se per tale si intende uno che segni sistematicamente una ventina di goal a campionato. Credo che ad oggi sia un ottimo elemento per fare rotazioni di cui abbiamo bisogno vista l'età di Giroud. Ovviamente si spera che le cose vadano diversamente e che giocando con regolarità segni molto, ma sarebbe, appunto, una sorpresa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".



Quella di Scamacca (o Berardi) è uguale alla situazione kalinic quando tutta Sky esaltava l'acquisto, sperano di appiopparci il cessone.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Itaglia


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella di Scamacca (o Berardi) è uguale alla situazione kalinic quando tutta Sky esaltava l'acquisto, sperano di appiopparci il cessone.


Scamacca non è Kalinic. Sarebbe una scommessa da fare se non fosse valutato come campione conclamato.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Giugno 2022)

Dirty Harry ha scritto:


> Origi ha una media di un goal ogni 5 partite, e di uno ogni 215 minuti (da inizio carriera). Non ha mai segnato più di 8 goal in una campionato. Non trattandosi di un diciottenne, su queste basi non si può pensare che sia la soluzione al problema del centrattacco se per tale si intende uno che segni sistematicamente una ventina di goal a campionato. Credo che ad oggi sia un ottimo elemento per fare rotazioni di cui abbiamo bisogno vista l'età di Giroud. Ovviamente si spera che le cose vadano diversamente e che giocando con regolarità segni molto, ma sarebbe, appunto, una sorpresa


La penso esattamente come te. Per me Origi è forte ma adesso si è diffusa questa certezza che farà 20 gol perchè Abraham, la Premier ecc. Io mi aspetto un rendimento alla Giroud e ne sarei soddisfatto. 

ps. Per me Scamacca è forte, non c'entra nulla ma visto che è un mio pallino lo scrivo in ogni discussione in cui viene denigrato


----------



## Rickrossonero (15 Giugno 2022)

Origi se integro può tranquillamente raggiungere i livelli di abraham qua in italia,prendo mille volte lui rispetto a scamacca.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Giugno 2022)

Ma Bergomi parlava di Lewa?Di Benzema?Lo sappiamo pure noi che Origi non è ne Lewa ne Benzema..


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Giugno 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anche ieri la gazzetta dà sei a Donnarumma... cinque pere condite da papera finale ma niente. Tutto il resto della squadra 4 , persino Gnonto ha preso meno di lui.


Naturalmente questo coincide col giudizio generale della stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi, ala lunga.

Se la gazzetta dice sempre questo di Donnarumma e allo stesso tempo dice che Maignan è bravo perchè non lo fa rimpiangere, il tifoso medio che non li vede giocare pensa che Donnarumma sia piu forte di Maignan.

Come dico sempre una cosa perchè la dicono tutti non significa che sia ne giusta ne vera!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi funziona un po' cosi dai... ormai l'ho capito.
> 
> Iniziano a dire che Origi è peggio di Scamacca, per cui di conseguenza a settembre dicono che siamo "da quarto posto, se la giocano con le romane, d'altronde giocano con Origi mica con Scamacca..."
> 
> ...


L'opinionista medio dei salotti tv si ferma a "faceva panchina al Liverpool" 
Ovviamente senza nemmeno considerare che praticamente qualunque giocatore del Liverpool sarebbe un top 20 in a


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi funziona un po' cosi dai... ormai l'ho capito.
> 
> Iniziano a dire che Origi è peggio di Scamacca, per cui di conseguenza a settembre dicono che siamo "da quarto posto, se la giocano con le romane, d'altronde giocano con Origi mica con Scamacca..."
> 
> ...


Io non penso sia solo incompetenza ma anche malafede.
I giornalisti e opinionisti si vendono e poi la loro penna e la loro voce può essere benevola o critica.

Noi siamo 'fuori dal tunnel del divertimento' e con noi campano di briciole quindi ci criticano e massacrano.

Il calcio è uno show-farsa.
Marmotta viene incensato perchè al cellulare risponde sempre .


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'opinionista medio dei salotti tv si ferma a "faceva panchina al Liverpool"
> Ovviamente senza nemmeno considerare che praticamente qualunque giocatore del Liverpool sarebbe un top 20 in a


E dire che hanno sotto gli occhi l'esempio lukaku eppure lubamba è il re, origi l'ultimo dei fessi.

Non ci vuole un guru per capire che il primo scarto della premier oggi in serie A è dominante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma Bergomi parlava di Lewa?Di Benzema?Lo sappiamo pure noi che Origi non è ne Lewa ne Benzema..


Eh no no parlava del grande Scamacca del Sassuolo, 23 anni con pedigree di ben 0 presenze nelle coppe e 7 partite in nazionale
Wow


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Giugno 2022)

Grande Zio.. come lotti..come lotti.. dai che a Bologna vincete


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

Ma quindi stacacca, berardi, raspadori e traorè assieme quanto valgono?


----------



## -Lionard- (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. *Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca*. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Non è Scamacca però....che gol che fa....(cit.)


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh no no parlava del grande Scamacca del Sassuolo, 23 anni con pedigree di ben 0 presenze nelle coppe e 7 partite in nazionale
> Wow


Poi però se Maldini impazzisce e butta via 40 mln per Scamacca tutti questi sapientoni voltano faccia e ci deridono.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Giugno 2022)

E' vero. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler): Origi non è Scamacca


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E' vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scamacca su fifa ne ha vinte due.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che quello preso a 0€ non segna
> Molti paragonano il suo debutto in serie A con quello di makuku e Abraham...mah,ne dubito fortemente ma speriamo vada realmente così.


eppur in finale di champion ha segnato...


----------



## LukeLike (15 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> eppur in finale di champion ha segnato...


Anche doppietta al Barcellona in semifinale per la verità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a Sky:”Scamacca (vicino al PSG come riferito NDR) starebbe bene al Milan ma non so se hanno la forza per andare a prenderlo. Hanno preso Origi ma non è Scamacca. Origi forte? E allora perchè nel Liverpool non giocava?”.
> 
> Di Marzio:"Perchè davanti c'erano Firmino, Salah e tutti gli altri".


Posso chiudere il discorso con un " per fortuna!"
Bho fosse Cruijff.. fosse della Juve ( vista la pubblicità) ma è scamacca... Mha


----------

